# 25 johnson fuel mix



## heavy-chevy (Jun 16, 2008)

what ratio should i mix for this thing, theres a little sticker on the side that says 100:1 but that seems really lean. i have been using 50:1 which i think is still fairly lean for a 2 stroke imo. what does everyone else do?


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know what year it is, but seeing as it has a sticker on the side for 100:1, I am lead to believe it is mid eighties. OMC put 100:1 on most of the motors in the mid eighties, but later revoked that, and went back to 50:1. The motors could run just fine on 100:1, but if they weren't used day in day out, they would not have enough oil left coating everything, and would have storage problems. Run yours at 50:1, with a tendency to mix just a tad lean if you feel like it.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jun 16, 2008)

yea its an 87, it ran good on 50:1. seems odd they would run on 100:1 to me, you rarely see any other 2 strokes run leaner then 50:1.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know too much about other makes, but I do know that some Suzuki motors specified 100:1. I would probably run them at 50:1 for the same reason.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2008)

50:1 is fine

if you run at higher RPMs then go 80:1 or 100:1

if you troll and run at lower RPMs 50:1


----------



## tholdah (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll offer two things...

1. My 35HP Johnson is mixed 50:1 and it fires right up and runs great.

2. I have been riding 2 stroke bikes since I was a kid, and the rule was it's always better to foul a plug than to blow a motor. Based on that, I always mix my Johnson 50:1, plus a "nip" for the angels.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jun 23, 2008)

i have a 1978 25 hp johnson in what year did they start running 50-1iam running 40-1 but still getting some smoke back


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 23, 2008)

1964 was the first year for 50:1. But, on some of the small ones (under 6 hp or so) before about 1970, I would still run 40:1, due to the bronze sleeve bearings that weren't quite capable of 50:1 for many years. Your 1978 25 will be just fine on 50:1.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 23, 2008)

My 1961 Evinrude Sportwin is 100:1


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Acarbone, show me something that says that, because quite frankly, and no offense, I don't believe you.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't have anything that says that....the PO told me thats what it was when I bought it last year. What should it be?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 24, 2008)

:-k Fellows, I don't know what it should be, 50 or 100, however, bassboy1 do you have a motor Manual# or something that ACarbone can lookup online (an Evinrude site for older motors perhaps) to reference when needed?


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 24, 2008)

What hp is your motor Mr. Anthony? Theoretically, it should be 24:1, but some gurus say the 18 and above motors can run 40:1. The guy in this link has that opinion. I am not sure where I fall on that topic, as I don't yet have one of those motors. 
This guy has a pretty good one, as I have not yet found a better written one. Most of this sort of information has to be picked up through various obsolete manuals and other channels, and compiled in my head. 
https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=158072


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, sorry if I sounded a little offensive. Probably overdid that......


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 24, 2008)

10 HP


----------



## tholdah (Jun 24, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> 1964 was the first year for 50:1. But, on some of the small ones (under 6 hp or so) before about 1970, I would still run 40:1, due to the bronze sleeve bearings that weren't quite capable of 50:1 for many years. Your 1978 25 will be just fine on 50:1.



Bassboy...What are you a walking repair manual?


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jun 24, 2008)

hay thanks for the help


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 24, 2008)

tholdah said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1964 was the first year for 50:1. But, on some of the small ones (under 6 hp or so) before about 1970, I would still run 40:1, due to the bronze sleeve bearings that weren't quite capable of 50:1 for many years. Your 1978 25 will be just fine on 50:1.
> ...


Not quite. You find something you love, and spend a lot of time reading about it, and working on them, pretty soon, it starts to stick. Quite frankly, I read manuals as a pleasure read.... :shock: 


ACarbone, your '61 10 horse should be 24:1. I am amazed it has lasted as long as it has with 100:1, as that is a very significant difference.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wonder how long it has ran like that.......It always smoked when it runs so I thought it was right. Lucky I don't use it a lot. I guess I better add some more oil to my tank. Thanks for the help!


----------



## papasage (Jul 25, 2008)

the 100 might be the oil and the 1 the gass :shock:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 26, 2008)

Easy there we are all friends here.  
My 82' 25HP Johnson seahorse calls for a 50:1 mix.


----------

